# Today, Swap, Bicycle Heaven 1 Of 4



## Howard Gordon (Aug 27, 2016)

The place is rockin. More expected tomorrow! (Sunday) I sold 4 bikes and a lot of parts. Lots of pictures.
Still having fun. Howard Gordon


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 27, 2016)

thanks howard for the pictures some nice bikes there and parts . looks like walter in the first picture wheelen and deelen!!!!!!reel good guy to deel with like you . from bicycle larry


----------



## catfish (Aug 27, 2016)

Looks like a good turn out.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for the pics Howard. I could use a motobike rack like the one shown on the bike in the third pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 28, 2016)

Looks like a great day.


----------

